# Damn weather



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Was having a great time , when it started raining........the kids were having a blast! I will show the video later.....I need to dry off some props!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Rain here too George!
We only had one group of kids. Could not set up my graveyard. Oh well.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Same in Ohio, very wet and soggy night. Not that many tots out and about so we have a lot of extra candy at the house, my kids aren't complaining though. My display was very abbreviated but it still looked good. I did get a few compliments which made me feel a little better. There's always next year right.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

We don't normally prepare for rain, but after getting SNOW (yeah, you read that right) two years ago, we're more diligent now. This year, we stopped at WalMart and picked up some easy-up gazebos and put them over 2 of our electronic prop stations. We also quickly bent some aluminum and made a bracket to hold a picnic table umbrella to our bottomless pit. All in all, we fared rather well, despite the rain. No tripped breakers and no shorted electronics, although I wanted to toss my low torque cauldron stirring witch and flying crank ghost motors into a real bottomless pit (ARGH).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The meteorologist called for a cloudy day clearing by evening, but no rain. I'm sure glad it didn't rain. But some of those clouds had water in them, which fell out of them, getting me wet during setup. But at least it was just water, not rain. After all, the man went to collage, and that is his job, so he should know the difference. But it was clear last night, and that's what is really important. A great night for haunting.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The forcast called for rain to start around 10pm here in GA. By 9:00 the ToTs were pretty well done, so I started breaking it all down. Got everything hauled into the garage except the cemetery fence and few all-weather tombstones. The rain started at 10:30. Pretty much slept the rest of the day on Friday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had high winds on Halloween. It was a sunny/cloudy mix. The rain moved in around 10 p.m. that night. Around that time I started to bring in all the props and tombstones.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

We had strong winds, with gusts up to 50mph (and since I live on the coast, we got the worst of it). The display held up, but we got a grand total of 12 TOTs, when we usually pull close to 100. Urgh.


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

We had showers all day on Halloween, then it slowed down long about the time I headed out to take my daughter trick or treating. We still needed the umbrella though, it sucked, but then it finally stopped about halfway through and we was able to enjoy the rest of the night. We didn't need coats, it was fairly warm out for once.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

We had awesome weather,80 degrees,no wind and 45 TOTs,But it is Arizona.


----------

